

Did Apple Just Ban Location-Based Ads in iPhone Apps? - francissson
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/did_apple_just_ban_location-based_ads_in_iphone_ap.php

======
nfnaaron
"But what's with this language about how location can only be used to 'provide
beneficial information?' Who makes this decision ..."

Apple.

Has RWW not been paying attention?

"... and where on earth does Apple get off making a policy like this?"

It's Apple's platform, Apple's app store, Apple's game, Apple's ball, Apple's
rules, Apple's car, Apple's house.

How can there be any surprise?

Apple Apple Apple Apple Apple Apple Apple Apple Apple.

Apple.

'K?

